# I feel sad and angry !!!:-(



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I was cleaning my balcony because it was full, very full of pigeon poop, I had to do it , it was getting a lot of flies, and then something tragic happened   
I had to tell you everything, the same pigeons that laid eggs in my balcony , are having more eggs there and have as a protection thin cover and easy to fall ,when i move the broom it felt over one egg  and broke it , I don't see blood or anything getting out , but i am pretty sure what ever is there it must be dead.
At this moment i am crying , it was an accident !!!! But i feel angry , because I wasn't cleaning for the same reason , not disturbing the birds but AL THE BALCONY WAS SUPER DIRTY for the same reason I was cleaning , and look what happened !!!!!! I am mad , angry and very SAD.
My neighbors are clean and my balcony they can see what is going on , and the poop it was very notice and getting flies everywhere. I didn't what anybody to complain over this!
I am so sorry , it is impossible to help I think now this broken egg!
It was about to hatch in 5 days .
karla


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Karla. It was an accident, forgive yourself!

Cynthia


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I wish I could , it is just so horrible!! Why it happend , I was trying to do everything carefull and then it happend! 
Thank you Cynthia, I will try  
Karla


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There is always the possibility that the egg was not fertile! 

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Karla, don't be so hard on yourself. You were doing the right thing and I'm sure you were very careful as always. Accidents happen and that's why we call them "accidents". It's good to get your balcony clean, and important so that the neighbors don't complain and you can keep feeding the pigeons.  Your intentions are good. Have you ever tried a spackle scraper, that people use when they paint to smooth plaster on the walls? Those work SO well on concrete especially! Might make your job a little easier. They carry them at most hardware stores and are cheap. Hope you feel better today.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> There is always the possibility that the egg was not fertile!
> 
> Cynthia


I was looking at the egg after I broke it , and I didn't see blood or anything I left it where it was . The egg broke 2 ways one above and under but still can't see anything  
Thanks Cynthia, I hope and pray it wasn't fertile


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

maryjane said:


> Karla, don't be so hard on yourself. You were doing the right thing and I'm sure you were very careful as always. Accidents happen and that's why we call them "accidents". It's good to get your balcony clean, and important so that the neighbors don't complain and you can keep feeding the pigeons.  Your intentions are good. Have you ever tried a spackle scraper, that people use when they paint to smooth plaster on the walls? Those work SO well on concrete especially! Might make your job a little easier. They carry them at most hardware stores and are cheap. Hope you feel better today.


Thanks MaryJane , I made a note to buy spackle scraper  for sure I will try.
Once again thank you ,my Pigeon -Talk friends.
God be with all of you always.
Karla


----------



## Amber_uk (Aug 27, 2006)

hi kayla dont be so hard on your self accidents happen im very sorry though but it sounds like the egg wasent furtile ? i dont know much about bird eggs or bird's for that matter but surley there would of been blood or yoak if the egg smashed
xxxxxxxxxxx hope you feel better babe


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karla, I'd dispose of the broken egg because it will just draw more flies and probably ants.

These things happen to all of us so don't be so hard on yourself.

I still like you!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Amber_uk said:


> hi kayla dont be so hard on your self accidents happen im very sorry though but it sounds like the egg wasent furtile ? i dont know much about bird eggs or bird's for that matter but surley there would of been blood or yoak if the egg smashed
> xxxxxxxxxxx hope you feel better babe


 I hope so Amber uk  
Thank you


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Karla, I'd dispose of the broken egg because it will just draw more flies and probably ants.
> 
> These things happen to all of us so don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> I still like you!


Thanks Maggie ,we all love you here in Pigeon Talk  
I will take the egg out  
Karla


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karla,

You had NO ill intentions, it was an accident, and it is done. 

Sending you a BIG hug!

Take it easy now.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks Treesa !
I read over the net i could tape the cracks and have maybe 50/50 change it migh survive.
Is it true?
Once again, your words and all kind words of pigeons talk members make me feel better , thanks
God bless you all
Karla


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry this happened, Karla.
It was an accident, accidents happen, unfortunatley. I know this is sad, but it is done now. 
I don't know if you should try to tape the egg, depends on the crack, how big it is, I guess. You can give it a try.

Reti


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Karla, Please don't blame yourself, it was an accident.
Mary Ann


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

As for your question, there is always the possibility that the baby could hatch if you taped the egg back together, but it mostly depends on the closeness to the hatch date. Also, if the egg cracked perfectly in half, there is near to no chance at all, but you might want to give it a try... If it just has a crack on the air cell, there is a chance, and if there is a crack anywhere else, but the egg is not cut clearly in half, there is still a chance. The parents, from my experience, will not sit on big taped-up eggs. I tried with one of Alora and Kass's batches (turned out to be infertile, but you know, one cracked unfortunately and I tried to save the egg) and Alora just threw it over board. Therefore you'd have to make yourself a little incubator if they reject it (and it might be better to just put it in an incubator instead of having the parents throw it around if it is alive). Also you have to know if there IS a baby and if it's alive. It would need a assisted hatch (I have had to do this before with a baby robin and it worked out fine) and the most important thing is to make sure that no blood vessels get damaged or broken both during the time the damage happens and when and if you do an assisted hatch. Incubation temperatures are 99.5-103 degrees fahrenheit. Try to keep humidity up to about 50% and 60% 2 days before hatch and during hatch. If it does hatch. If it sat over night it is likely dead, but you can never know. I'd say investigate the egg to make sure there is life before you go on, because eggs can rot and that is just very bad.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm bless to have friends like you and everybody in Pigeon-talk
Yesterday ,the father pigeon was sitting on the eggs, but later came the mother she doesn't let me even get near her, I will check when the father is around. 
how do I see if it alive? I try with a lamp but I didn't see anything, I put it back where it was, then I read about tape a crack egg , but the mother was sitting and I wasn't able to take the egg and tape it. 
Thanks Reti, Little Star and Vasp!

Karla


----------

